# Meine Teiche



## Christian (19. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
wird Zeit das ich mich auch mal vorstelle!

Also Teiche hatte schon immer eine magische Anziehung auf mich ob der Fischteich von Verwandten, der Stadtbach oder auch natürliche Teiche, immer musste ich stehen bleiben und gucken ob __ Frösche, __ Molche oder Fische zu sehen sind!

Eines Tages beschloss ich einen Minigartenteich zu bauen, also Papa´s altes Speissfass genommen und Pflanzen, Sand und Wasser etwas später entschloss ich mich dann auch aus einem Eimer und einer Zimmerspringbrunnenpumpe einen Filter zu machen und später wurden auch einige Goldfische eingesetzt, innerhalb von zwei Jahren entwickelte sich kein!! grünes Wasser, auch in allen Teichen die ich bis heute habe, hatte ich noch nie grünes Wasser!

Der zweite Teich war ein Fertigbecken mit 500 Liter Inhalt und 60 cm Tiefe. Es wurde gut bepflanzt und mit einem Filter für 3.000 Liter bestückt. Nach gut 2 Jahren nach dem Bau sieht es fantastisch aus, mit einigen Goldfischen. Aber Frösche oder __ Kröten gabe es keine, da wir in der Stadt wohnen! 

Naja und dieses Jahr habe ich es geschafft auf unserem anderen Grundstück mit Haus mitten auf dem Lande 300m² von unserem 1500m² Garten zu bekommen! In einem alten Frühbeet mit Gewächshaus habe ich ein Moorbeet angelegt dass heute sehr gut aussieht. Ich hatte das Frühbeet in drei Hälften geteilt und 2 davon sind das Moor, das Mittelstück habe ich mit einem kleinen Wasserfass und einem Wasserbecken versehen und den Rest mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt! es kamen einge Grasfrösche und die finden das total toll zwischen fleischfressenden Pflanze herum zu hüpfen aber sie leiben dort! Nächste Woche wird dort ein Froschparadies gemacht, d.h. ein kleiner Naturteich, ca. 5m² mit vielen Sumpfzonen, Flachwasserzonen und einer Tiefenzone! Bilder werde ich auf alle Fälle machen!

Da von Anfang an klar war dass ich japanische Koi haben wollte, habe ich auch vor einigen Wochen einen 2x2m große und 80cm tiefen Teich ausgehoben und ihn 3 Wochen später mit drei schönen Japanern besetzt! Aber der Händler meinte 80cm Tiefe würden reichen! Kommende Woche wird der Anbau erfogen mit mind. 1,2m Tiefe und viel Platz zum Schwimmen für die Japaner!

Ein kleines Sumpfbeet habe ich auch noch gestern ausgehoben und mit Folie ausgelegt, jetzt muss nur noch der Sand kommen und es muss bepflanzt werden. Mit etwas Gück kommt auch noch ein kleiner Quellstein mit der Zimmerspringbrunnenpumpe rein!

Als letztes ist noch eine alte Badewanne zu nennen, die ich heute auch noch verbuddelt habe! Sie soll mit grünem Kunstrasen, Pflanzen und Sand als Quaranthäne und/oder Krankenstation für eue Koi dienen und als Hälterung solange der neue Teich gebuddelt wird!

Bis dann,
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (20. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

erstmal,

*Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.*

Hab Dein Vorstellungpost gelesen und bin begeistert, das sich ein "junger" Mann mit dem Gartenteich so intensiv befasst.Das ist eher selten!

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Teichtiefe von 80-1,20 nicht für Deine 3 Japaner ausreichen wird. 

Mach Deinen Teich mind. 1,60 m tief...den der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt. 

Falls Du noch fragen hast... wir haben ja *mind*. ein Koispezi    hier!


----------



## Dr.J (20. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

endlich jemand den Altersdurchschnitt aufbessert.   

Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum. Möge der Teich mit Dir sein.


----------



## Christian (20. Sep. 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Begrüßungen!!!  

Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht 19 sondern 14 das liegt daran dass mich jemand aus dem alten Forum auf das neue hingewiesen hat und sie sich eingesetzt hat dass ich mich hier anmelden darf, weil ich so viel über Moore usw. weiß!


----------



## lars (20. Sep. 2004)

hi...

auch von mir ein hallo.....

und wenn was ist einfach fragen !!

gruß lars


----------



## Christian (20. Sep. 2004)

hallo Thorsten,
deinen Tipp hatte ich total vergessen!  

Also ei uns ist das Grundwasser sehr noch ca. 90cm unter der Erde, und deshalb kann ich nur sowenige in die Tiefe gehen, aber oben rum wird aufgeschüttet, also ein Hochteich!


----------



## Christian (20. Sep. 2004)

Klar frage ich wenn ich fragen habe! Heute Abend stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Koi und dem Teich ein!


----------



## Thorsten (20. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

dann erst recht ...

*Respekt *!  


Ps. Bin mal auf Deine Pics gespannt.


----------



## Christian (20. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,
so, hier mal die Bilder! ich weiß man sieht noch die Folie und das drumherum passt nicht so richtig, aber wenn er umgebaut ist sieht es hoffentlich schöner aus! Und der Bambus war nicht der letzte!


----------



## tina (22. Sep. 2004)

Hi Chris,

schöne Bilder hast du hier. ich werde dich besuchen, wenn ich meinen holl. Freund in Soest besuche. Ich habe dir ja schon angedroht, mal mitsamt meiner Familie reinzuplatzen. Schade, daß man die Kois auf den Fotos nicht besser sehen kann wegen der Wasserspiegelung. Ich habe mir ein Tauchrohr gebaut: Dunkles HT-Rohr (am besten schwarz, sonst eben mit schw. Mattlack aussprühen), Plexiglas in HT-Rohrgröße ausschneiden und mit Silikon festkleben. Dann kannste prima Unterwasserfotos schießen. Nur - die Bilder werden irgendwie rund.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Christian (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,
also wie gesagt das Angebot steht! Wenn wieder Ferien sind könntest du auch mal in der Woche kommen! Das mit Tauschrohr ist eine gute Idee, aber die Koi nehmen sofort reiß aus wenn die mich sehen! Hoffentlich kann ich morgen den Anbau graben!


----------



## lars (23. Sep. 2004)

sorry aba ich __ störe ja nur sehr ungern, aba ich sehe keine filterung sehe ein becken das viel zu klein ist und ich sehe kleine koí.

ich finde das unverantwortlich ! :-(

gruß lars


----------



## Christian (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Lars,
du störst nicht!

Aber erstens habe ich in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben dass ich *vergrößrere* und *vertiefe*!

Und eine Filter konnte ich leider noch nicht bauen, aber die Pumpe ist schon da und die Filtertonnen auch!

Ich denke mal dass doch jeder schon mal von einen "Fach"händler falsch beraten worden ist!


----------



## lars (23. Sep. 2004)

dann soltest du dich mehr als nur beeilen.

ich gehe ja auch nicht erst zum TÜV und kaufe mir dann ein auto ;-)
im übrigen halte ich 2 x 2 mal egal wie tief als viel zu klein.
du solltest lieber versuchen die koi jemanden abzugeben der sie auch vernünftig halten kann.

gruß lars


----------



## Christian (23. Sep. 2004)

Ich habe geschrieben das mein jetziger Teich 2x2m ist! ich wollte morgen evt. anfangen zu graben! Wenn nicht dann morgen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2004)

hallo,
hast du deinen bambus in eine waschschüssel gepflanzt oder sieht das nur so aus???

lg aus flensburg


----------



## Christian (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
ja mein Fargesia steht in einem Speissfass ohne Boden!


----------



## Nestor (27. Sep. 2004)

Fargesia? Welche denn? Sieht nen bissl klein aus wie nen Boden deckender Bambus

BTW: Weißt du ob Phyllostachys (aureosulcata f. spectabilis) __ immergrün ist oder seine Blätter abwirft?! Finde da keine richtigen Infos. Manche Blätter bei mir werden jetzt nach dem Sturm gelb und fallen ab.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Christian (28. Sep. 2004)

hallo Björn,
ich habe einen Fargesia murielae Standing Stone!

Wegen deiner Frage hier steht etwas über deinen Bambus:


----------



## Silke (28. Sep. 2004)

hallo björn,
die angegebene seite ist sehr interessant, wenn es um bambus geht. solltest du zu deinen favoriten dazufügen  
ansonsten: es ist völlig normal. dass im herbst *einige* blätter abfallen. die wachsen aber im frühjahr wieder nach.


----------



## Nestor (28. Sep. 2004)

Nabend!

Bitte steinigt mich nicht!  

Aber ich hab in dem Forum (unübersichtlich!) nix Gescheites gefunden. Kenne das schon länger und habe den Bambus auch daher. Ich konnte mich noch an irgendwas erinnern, war mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Da ich es dann nicht mehr gefunden habe, dachte ich, ich frag mal hier! 
Es gibts zwar diesen schönen Button aber der half mir auch nicht weiter. 

Jedenfalls konnte ich keinen konkreten Hinweis finden, in wie weit er die Blätter abschmeisst. 

Soweit dann schon mal danke für die Antworten. Also alle Blätter sollte er nicht verlieren. Ok für weitere Fragen mach ich dann was eigenes auf (wenn ich was hab).

mfg Björn


----------



## V2max (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche*

Also ich Persönlich empfinde das schon fast als Tierquälerei.. So ein Loch 2 auf 2m und __ FilterSystem und dann 3 Kois drin ?? Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht..
Erst ein geeigneten Teich bauen und dann Fische kaufen !!!


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche*

Du hast aber schon gesehen das der Thread von 2004 ist ? 

 wolf


----------

